# Fall crappie



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Well I made it out for the first time this fall and the first crappie fishing trip in the new boat. We didn't knock them lights out by any means but we caught some nice fish and had some fun. Caught on minnows and blueshiner twister tail with a black jig head. (thanks JimG) 

Hopefully I can make it out a couple more times before the waterfowl season begins. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Nice Fish 
We hit the "kick out" spot and gt kicked out again lol but for the 30mi. we were there didn't get a bite! Well did get a small gill. Mind sharing area by pm? 

Thats good they're hitting somewhere though!!!!
Good Job
Jonny


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

nice fish jimmyz I might try for some crappie friday night if I can get bait


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Jim, i'm getting a variety of fish now. Caught over 30 combined species but kept these for a fishfry. Also caught white bass and smallmouth bass. Microspoon and minnows produced most.


----------

